# The "Elders"



## mike047 (May 13, 2009)

There is an "Old Folks" club...

Is there anybody else here, besides me, that is over 60


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

the old farts club


----------



## DrPepper (May 13, 2009)

There is a whole club of them  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=27468&highlight=farts+club


----------



## MRCL (May 13, 2009)

My intellectual age is 532, my wisdom is infinite.

Besides that, 60 should be about the top of the old farts. I wanna be like that when I'm 60!


----------



## mike047 (May 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> the old farts club



Shoot, those are ALL YOUNGSTERS...I'm talking about *OLD*


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Maybe you should start the Over 60s club.

Or OAP club 

The name of this one is too similar


----------



## DrPepper (May 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Maybe you should start the Over 60s club.
> 
> Or OAP club
> 
> The name of this one is too similar



Yeah change the name of the title and people won't get confused.


----------



## mike047 (May 13, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Yeah change the name of the title and people won't get confused.



The "Elders"

OVER 60 *or* Uglier than me


----------



## DrPepper (May 13, 2009)

Ok i'm not old enough so I'm going to gtfo of here


----------



## MRCL (May 13, 2009)

mike047 said:


> The "Elders"
> 
> OVER 60 *or* Uglier than me



The Elders... that reminds me of that IT crowd episode with "The Elders of the Internet"


----------



## mike047 (May 13, 2009)

I'm so old that I once overclocked a 1600 so hard that it ran 2.6 for three hours AFTER I unplugged it


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Ok i'm not old enough so I'm going to gtfo of here



me 2, lol


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 13, 2009)

I wanna be an elder. Sound cools. Oh well another 39 years to go before i hit that age.


----------



## mike047 (May 13, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> I wanna be an elder. Sound cools. Oh well another 39 years to go before i hit that age.



Good luck


----------



## denice25 (May 13, 2009)

MRCL said:


> My intellectual age is 532, my wisdom is infinite.
> 
> Besides that, 60 should be about the top of the old farts. I wanna be like that when I'm 60!



wow!


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 13, 2009)

Dude, Mike I didnt know you were 60, that is bad ass man that you are kicking ass in computers at 60. Im not quite near that year, in fact, Im just 30 years old now (turned 30 in Feb). Congrats man. I think maybe Tatty one is close to your age but thats it as far as I know.


----------



## MRCL (May 13, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Dude, Mike I didnt know you were 60, that is bad ass man that you are kicking ass in computers at 60. Im not quite near that year, in fact, Im just 30 years old now (turned 30 in Feb). Congrats man. I think maybe Tatty one is close to your age but thats it as far as I know.



Whats with CyberDruid? Isn't he over 50?


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Tatty is late 40's last time I checked.

My Uncle (well technically Great Uncle) is heavily into computers he is over 60


----------



## MilkyWay (May 13, 2009)

lol great uncle yeah shows how old he is lol

i thought tatty was like 50 or something since hes semi retired, want he in the army?


----------



## mike047 (May 13, 2009)

I may have to lower the standards

Apparently, no one else is over 60 and no one wants to admit being uglier


----------



## Kreij (May 13, 2009)

If you drop the age requirement to 50, I can join in a little under two months.
50 seems pretty "Elder" to me.


----------



## mike047 (May 13, 2009)

Kreij said:


> If you drop the age requirement to 50, I can join in a little under two months.
> 50 seems pretty "Elder" to me.



Elders apprentice


----------



## mike047 (May 14, 2009)

Dang, it's lonely at the top

There must be at least one more Elder


----------

